# Huli ka!



## Inglip

A pinay started a conversation with my on facebook with 'Huli ka!'

I don't know what it means. I asked a friend at work, and she had a hard time explaining it, and I really didn't understand.

What does is mean?


----------



## niernier

I am not also familiar with how would you say this in English so please correct me if I'm wrong or if you have suggestions please tell us. 

I can imagine that you were caught red handed, doing something, and the reaction of that person would be "huli ka!". I translate that as , "I caught you!"


----------



## Inglip

Hmmm. I wasn't really caught doing anything. 

I was at work, and I left facebook logged in on chat. We had no previous conversations or communication for a few days. When I finished my meeting I went to my computer, and this is what she wrote to me on chat. By the time I saw the message, she was already offline, so I couldn't ask. 

So it was the conversation starter, there was no previous context. 

Maybe 'I caught you' on facebook at work, or something perhaps. I don't know, I will have to ask her lol.

Thank you. My friend at work tried saying it was something you would shout when playing catch with a ball, although she has a hard time explaining things in English.


----------



## niernier

Huli means "to catch" by the way. Maybe you were on Facebook while at work? So basically that's it.


----------



## Inglip

Yeah, she must have meant she caught me on FB at work. Although, she sent that message whilst also at work lol.


----------



## DotterKat

In that context, _*huli ka! *_translates to the equally informal "_*gotcha!*_" (contraction of _I've got you!_).


----------



## mataripis

simply means 1.) caught in the act   2.) i saw you what you are doing.


----------



## niernier

Silly me, I haven't thought of "_*gotcha*_!"


----------



## Inglip

Busted on facebook then.


----------

